# Band Artwork



## sudosniper (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm looking for someone to help me with some band Album covers and such. The bands name is Made Not Born we are a Punk-alt band we have a very basic websote right now which im getting help on. Made Not Born its very basic we just need some artwork and none of us know anyone who can help. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Law (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh man, nice website. I think I had something similar back when I was 12 that had crappy game reviews on it.

But seriously, you should have probably spent some time getting a template, or even using something like Wordpress, before uploading anything to the public_html folders.

If it's going to be a blog like site, go download the wordpress software from Wordpress.org and install it.

Or if you don't want it to be like a blog, check out Joomla. http://www.joomla.org/

Also if you want artwork, you need to be a lot more specific in terms of what you're expecting.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 3, 2009)

I kinda like the site. Its just very simple and nice.

The music also isn't that bad either, it sounds like old school British punk. Its just simple and catchy.


----------



## sudosniper (Jul 4, 2009)

Well that was just a real quick thing to advertise for a show we had and Im not a brilliant html designer either. But as far as artwork we just want some real simple. Just like the name goin across with like  something like a factory line would be cool also.


----------

